# sydney funnel web spider



## Goannas1 (Jul 27, 2007)

just a couple of pics of a sydney funnel web spider feeding


----------



## reece89 (Jul 27, 2007)

wat is it eating??


----------



## Goannas1 (Jul 27, 2007)

a meal worm


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 27, 2007)

I reckon that'd freehandle okay


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 27, 2007)

is it your pet? i'd love to keep a funnel web. and the fact that theyre venom is pretty much engineered to kill primates is awesome.. and should be respected


----------



## krusty (Jul 27, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> I reckon that'd freehandle okay




i would like to see pics of that....lol


----------



## JasonL (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, come over I'll give you my male to hold whilst I take the pic


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 27, 2007)

hehehe can't you just grab em by the scruff of the neck???


----------



## JasonL (Jul 27, 2007)

hang on i'll try. If I'm not back on line in ten minutes can somebody ring someone?


----------



## Goannas1 (Jul 27, 2007)

Helikaon said:


> is it your pet? i'd love to keep a funnel web. and the fact that theyre venom is pretty much engineered to kill primates is awesome.. and should be respected



no mate i catch them for the australian reptile park and a couple go to Friends. but they are pretty easy to care for


----------



## krusty (Jul 27, 2007)

JasonL said:


> Ok, come over I'll give you my male to hold whilst I take the pic



mate the only way you would get me to hold it would be on the bottom of my size 14 boot.....lol
dont think it would be a good pic but hey we can find out if you want....lol.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, my kids would be so upset, they love their pet spider


----------



## krusty (Jul 27, 2007)

only jokin.


----------



## hornet (Jul 27, 2007)

mate, if you get enough could you spare a couple? i have only ever been able to get girls, you ever find boys?


----------



## tooben (Jul 27, 2007)

be i bit hard to tail one of those. is it the male that jumps or the female?


----------



## tooben (Jul 27, 2007)

do you need a permit or licence to keep them?


----------



## hornet (Jul 27, 2007)

nope


----------



## jack (Jul 27, 2007)

both males and females can jump to attack you, just as snakes hold their tails in their mouths and roll down a hill to get you....


----------



## tooben (Jul 27, 2007)

sorry jack i heard that the funnel web spider could jump. but it was only the male or female but can not remember what one it was. that why i asked the question.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 28, 2007)

hornet said:


> mate, if you get enough could you spare a couple? i have only ever been able to get girls, you ever find boys?



Boys are much, much shorter lived than the girls


----------



## hornet (Jul 28, 2007)

but also essential for breeding


----------



## JasonL (Jul 28, 2007)

bugger breeding them, just get another one from the garden  One benifit of living in Sydney


----------



## Kratos (Jul 28, 2007)

I never find them around my area, how big do they get?


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Jul 28, 2007)

I am lookin for 2 or 3 any one got any ?


----------



## Magpie (Jul 28, 2007)

Kratos said:


> I never find them around my area, how big do they get?


 

2-3m


----------



## Kratos (Jul 28, 2007)

Magpie said:


> 2-3m



yea right........ cm?


----------



## hornet (Jul 28, 2007)

5-6cm


----------



## dellywatts (Jul 29, 2007)

Do they only live around the Sydney area? I hope they do, i would just die if I saw one in my backyard or worse in my house :shock:


----------



## cement (Jul 29, 2007)

Funnel webs are old friends of mine, i reckon there's close to more myths about these guys then snakes.
THEY DO NOT JUMP.
I have known a couple of people who have been bitten, and they are still alive.
They are sometimes found in swimming pools, because they fall in. They can live under water for a limited time, but they die because they can't get out.
One little trick that you must be careful of is that they can play dead. They even roll their legs up so its pretty convincing, I was going to pick on up and I thought nah, i better use this leaf, and when i put it on the table and backed off it came to alive as anything. 
Keep them in a tank with some dirt and leaves, they eat house roaches and each other.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 29, 2007)

dellywatts said:


> Do they only live around the Sydney area? I hope they do, i would just die if I saw one in my backyard or worse in my house :shock:


 
i was at the arp yesterday and even tho they are called the sydney funnelweb they still go right down to nowra and up a bit futher than sydney


----------



## major (Jul 29, 2007)

thats it if they are as far down as Nowra im moving to tassie


----------



## JasonL (Jul 29, 2007)

Here is my boy.


----------



## Goannas1 (Jul 30, 2007)

some more pics


----------



## Goannas1 (Jul 30, 2007)

more


----------



## JasonL (Jul 30, 2007)

Cmon' use your macro


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 30, 2007)

jessie said:


> i was at the arp yesterday and even tho they are called the sydney funnelweb they still go right down to nowra and up a bit futher than sydney




We found a Funnel web and nest at Nowra on Sunday when we were having a look around.
It was probably about 4-5 cms long. Around it was lots of empty centerpede and millipede husks.


----------



## hornet (Jul 30, 2007)

actually sydney funnelwebs are only found in and around sydney, but there are many other, some right up to qld


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 30, 2007)

ewww yuckkie good under a boot lol
and again ewwwwww look at the venom dripping from its fangs :|


----------



## m.punja (Jul 30, 2007)

I think it was in Rob Bredl's film that I heard the ones in the rainforest grew bigger and more aggressive and had more potent venom. Is this also a myth?


----------



## Goannas1 (Jul 30, 2007)

m.punja said:


> I think it was in Rob Bredl's film that I heard the ones in the rainforest grew bigger and more aggressive and had more potent venom. Is this also a myth?



those are the tree dwelling funnel web spiders and yes there venom is more potent


----------



## Goannas1 (Jul 30, 2007)

JasonL said:


> Cmon' use your macro



i do need to get a macro lense wen i get some money in the bank


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Hard to see*

It's a bit hard to see. Are you able to take it out and get a pic of it on your hand feeding. Not really fussy what it feeds on:lol:


----------



## Goannas1 (Jul 30, 2007)

hornet said:


> actually sydney funnelwebs are only found in and around sydney, but there are many other, some right up to qld



and thats the truth all though the sydney funnel web has made it in to qld in the bottom of garden pots


----------



## Goannas1 (Jul 30, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> It's a bit hard to see. Are you able to take it out and get a pic of it on your hand feeding. Not really fussy what it feeds on:lol:



already don it her you go by the way if you ever do try to do this dont move a muscle beter yet just dont do it


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Little*

I thought it was abig one...:lol:

Still nice though. Sydney Funnel webs have been allegedly found in Vic as well and have come down in plant pots as well


----------



## Goannas1 (Jul 30, 2007)

yer the big one would of bit me even if i did not move


----------



## JasonL (Jul 30, 2007)

Sydney Funnel webs are found from Newcastle to Nowra. They are considered the most dangerous spider in the world on stats, being the only spider to kill children in under 2 hours. A 2 year old was even killed in fifteen minutes. The Tree Dwelling Funnel-Webs, there are two, the Southern form, which can be found all the way down the coast to tassie, isn't as dangerous as the other's. The Northern form, found from the Hunter region NSW to SE Qld, is a scary spider indeed, it's latin name says it all "Hadronyche formidabilis" It is a massive spider, with a very bad attitude, BUT is quite rare and lives high up in tree's, bites are rare. It's venom is considered to be equal to the Sydneys. There are a few species belonging to the Hadronyche genus, they are all nasty, but none are more deadly to humans as yet as the male Atrax robustus.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 30, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> It's a bit hard to see. Are you able to take it out and get a pic of it on your hand feeding. Not really fussy what it feeds on:lol:



My male is quite calm, and very hard to tease up into a bite stance, in fact it's almost impossible!! But still, no way would I pick it up.


----------



## Goannas1 (Jul 30, 2007)

JasonL said:


> Sydney Funnel webs are found from Newcastle to Nowra. They are considered the most dangerous spider in the world on stats, being the only spider to kill children in under 2 hours. A 2 year old was even killed in fifteen minutes. The Tree Dwelling Funnel-Webs, there are two, the Southern form, which can be found all the way down the coast to tassie, isn't as dangerous as the other's. The Northern form, found from the Hunter region NSW to SE Qld, is a scary spider indeed, it's latin name says it all "Hadronyche formidabilis" It is a massive spider, with a very bad attitude, BUT is quite rare and lives high up in tree's, bites are rare. It's venom is considered to be equal to the Sydneys. There are a few species belonging to the Hadronyche genus, they are all nasty, but none are more deadly to humans as yet as the male Atrax robustus.



i was bitten by a sydney funnel web spider wen i was 7 years old only 50% of them will bite babys tend not to bit well the ones that i have caught anyway.


----------



## dellywatts (Jul 31, 2007)

snakeman89 said:


> i was bitten by a sydney funnel web spider wen i was 7 years old only 50% of them will bite babys tend not to bit well the ones that i have caught anyway.



What happened to you when you got bitten? My friend's mum was bitten by a red back and got very sick, she was in hospital on a drip for several days.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Bite*



dellywatts said:


> What happened to you when you got bitten? My friend's mum was bitten by a red back and got very sick, she was in hospital on a drip for several days.



Where and how di she get bitten? Was'nt on the toilet seat was it?:lol:


----------



## dellywatts (Aug 1, 2007)

She was bitten while setting up those plastic fold out tunnels for kids to crawl through. She got bitten on the arm but didn't think anything of it. Later that night she got the shakes and started sweating heaps.


----------



## richboy89 (Aug 1, 2007)

what spiders that are similar to those live in melbourne? 
thanks


----------



## Goannas1 (Aug 1, 2007)

dellywatts said:


> What happened to you when you got bitten? My friend's mum was bitten by a red back and got very sick, she was in hospital on a drip for several days.
> 
> i got rushed to the hospital i was put on a driper strait away i think i was there for a few days but i am not shore it was 11 years ago i can remember the pain of the bite though


----------



## Goannas1 (Aug 1, 2007)

another pic to keep the thread alive check this girl out


----------



## timmyboy (Aug 1, 2007)

I use to like spiders when I was younger, but now I no longer have that facination with them. Now most of them freak me out- too many eyes maybe.

I once has a spider sense (like spiderman!) that reaching into my dogs unused kenel to pull out the old blanket was a bad idea, I quickly pulled my hand back out and straight away a large redback crawls up to where my hand just was. I empytied half a can bugspray on that thing just be sure.


----------



## dellywatts (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah I used to love spiders when I was younger also. When I was about 6 my mum found a container in my clothes cupboard with a white tail in it. She freaked out! 
I don't know what happened but I am just terrified of spiders now. I remember a couple of years ago I opened our medicine cupboard and this big black spider ran across my hand, I cried  I constantly have nightmares about spiders also. Maybe I need to holda big spider to get over my fear.


----------



## llasher (Aug 2, 2007)

This is why I can't live in Sydney


----------



## JasonL (Aug 2, 2007)

llasher said:


> This is why I can't live in Sydney



Where's you sence of adventure? There are worse thing out there!


----------



## nickamon (Aug 2, 2007)

Ah spiders: my final frontier of prejudice.


----------



## Hickson (Aug 2, 2007)

There's something like 32 different species in the genera Atrax and Hadronyche, ranging from Qld down to Vic and around into the Adelaide Hills are.



Hix


----------



## Goannas1 (Aug 3, 2007)

just some more info http://www.usyd.edu.au/anaes/venom/spiders.html


----------



## hornet (Aug 3, 2007)

Hadronyche are so hard to find, would love a few oneday


----------

